# UPDATED -- Sausage and Pepper Fatty with lots of QViews



## gdkmp (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi all...I decided to make a sausage and pepper fatty to go along with some ribs, ABTs, and mac and cheese. 

Onions with some butter and beef bullion








I used roasted red peppers from the jar (drained first)













Some portobello mushrooms







Italian Seasoning







Mixture and some cheese







Bacon weave







Ready to go







Thanks for looking!  I will update when everything is done

Here are the results...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks like a great start!

Love the ingredients!


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 17, 2011)

great start... Man i love me some fatties.. Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## mmain1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks great!  Be sure and post some finished product pics for us to drool over!


----------

